# borne airport extreme



## chester13 (20 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

A quoi sert la borne airport extreme  exactement ?

j'ai des deconnections intempestives de airport. Je suis en wifi sur free. Le mac est séparé d'une pièce de la freebox.
Cela ne le fait que part moment mais est ce que la borne airport peut servir à : 
un resoudre les deconnections et ma perte de debit qui suit( je précise que il y a un pc en wifi à coté de la freebox et tout va bien pour lui)
et deux : comment cela fonctionne exactement


----------



## Holy Diver (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

l'airport extreme fait office de point d'accès wifi, de routeur, de serveurs d'impression et de fichiers.

Concernant le problème de déconnexions: il faudrait essayer de changer de canal pour voir si ce problème n'est pas lié à une interférence quelconque; interférence qui ne perturberait pas l'autre PC du fait de sa proximité avec la freebox.

Sur l'airport extreme, on peut activer la "robustesse d'interférence" qui permet quelquefois de résoudre des problèmes d'instabilité.

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## chester13 (21 Janvier 2010)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> l'airport extreme fait office de point d'accès wifi, de routeur, de serveurs d'impression et de fichiers.
> 
> ...



merci de votre reponse...changer  le canal ?

comment fait on sil vous plais?


----------



## Holy Diver (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

il faut lancer l'Utilitaire AirPort (dans Applications / Utilitaires).
Cliquer sur "Configuration manuelle"
Aller dans l'onglet "Sans fil"
Il y a une ligne où on peut modifier le canal 
Cliquer sur "Mettre à jour"

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## chester13 (22 Janvier 2010)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> il faut lancer l'Utilitaire AirPort (dans Applications / Utilitaires).
> Cliquer sur "Configuration manuelle"
> ...



pour l instant je precise que je n'ai pas la borne.... le mac est en wifi simple sur free...lorsuqe je fais la manip que vous m indiquez le message est : l'utilitaire airport n'a détecté aucun periphérie sans fil apple. Assurez vous que le periphérie apple a connecter est branché et à portée de votre ordinateur

la fonction  configuration manuelle en bas à gauche est grisée et indisponible


----------



## zazthemac (23 Janvier 2010)

Il faut aller dans la config de la box. En tapant son adresse IP dans safari tu auras (acprés nom d'admin et mot de passe) accès aux paramètres wifi de ta box (canal en particulier).
Par contre n'ayant pas de freebox je ne peux t'aider plus.
Néanmoins il y plusieurs post qui traitent des freebox sur ce forum une petite recherche en tapant freebox devrait t'aider.


----------



## Holy Diver (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

pour changer de canal sur la Freebox:
. aller sur http://www.free.fr
. aller dans la rubrique "Mon compte" (en haut à droite de l'écran)
. s'identifier
. aller dans la section "Internet"
. cliquer sur "Configurer mon réseau WiFi Freebox"
. changer le canal


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## chester13 (23 Janvier 2010)

zazthemac a dit:


> Il faut aller dans la config de la box. En tapant son adresse IP dans safari tu auras (acprés nom d'admin et mot de passe) accès aux paramètres wifi de ta box (canal en particulier).
> Par contre n'ayant pas de freebox je ne peux t'aider plus.
> Néanmoins il y plusieurs post qui traitent des freebox sur ce forum une petite recherche en tapant freebox devrait t'aider.



merci c est deja super

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------




Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour changer de canal sur la Freebox:
> . aller sur http://www.free.fr
> ...


ok  merci beaucoup


----------

